# Soggy Bottoms MAY 28



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

We will be ridin may 27-29 along with having a truck bog may 28.

10 for the day (per person)
20 for the weekend (per person)

SOGGY BOTTOMS ATV PARK​5966 American Legion Rd • Abbeville, Ga​Grand Opening • Saturday, May 28th
MUD BOG​*CONSISTENCY RACE​$​​​​​​1000 Payback Mudd Pitt​
$​​​​​​1000 Payback Fast Track​
$​​50 Entry Fee​
*40 Truck Minimum or 100% Paybac​​​​k
Payback 5 Places on Each Track​
*$​​10 Gate Fee - 8 & under Free​
*For more information contact Craig Roberts 425-1386,​Kim Roberts 25-4384 or Block 325-3572


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Must be nice


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark (Sep 27, 2010)

hope it all does good.


----------

